# Sooooo...Inspector



## oldognewtrick (Mar 9, 2010)

Not one to miss a sale oppritunity, Inspector stopped by the lawn care store to by his better half a  little spring time trinket. Now his big concern is what do I do with the plywood?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 9, 2010)

I got some good news..and bad news...

Good news , I'm gonna build a dog house with that there plywood..
bad news, that dang tractor started while I was drivin down the road..put a new sunroof in the car and kept on goin right over the hood..I hit it head on. Thus the need for the doghouse....send furniture.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 10, 2010)

Boy, that was a nice lawn tractor your wife missed out on, InspectorD.

Maybe build a real nice dog house.  You may have to live in it for a while.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 10, 2010)

Now , that there is my kinda dog house. Wonder if I could use those tractor tires for sumthin...since it was upside down when It landed, they are the only things that made it.....wait a minute....
How did you get that picture of me in the first place??


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks like my first apartment.


----------



## funetical (Mar 10, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Not one to miss a sale oppritunity, Inspector stopped by the lawn care store to by his better half a  little spring time trinket. Now his big concern is what do I do with the plywood?



Clever. If you didn't have a way of doing it how else would you get it home?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 10, 2010)

funetical said:


> Clever. If you didn't have a way of doing it how else would you get it home?



Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 11, 2010)

So is Frank Zappa's band.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 15, 2010)

Inspector was seen driving his new car in middle CT this week with his very favorite sidekick. If you don't remember his old mercury Cougar was severely damaged when the lawn mower he was transporting spontaneously started


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 15, 2010)

OK..the secret is out...I'm really a horses ***....no not really.
This is the new guy that is gonna mow my lawn, while I sit in the hammock.

I figured if it spontaneously did somethin...I could just shovel it out....kinda like round here.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 16, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Inspector was seen driving his new car in middle CT this week with his very favorite sidekick. If you don't remember his old mercury Cougar was severely damaged when the lawn mower he was transporting spontaneously started




Oohh. Bad luck.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 16, 2010)

Oldog, had I known you where in town, I woulda given you a ride on the borrow...now it's too late. The *** left town, and didn't even stay to fertilize the lawn.

The wifes gunna be lockin me outta the house agin. Boy have I got to come up with sumthin soon.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 16, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> _*Oldog, had I known you where in town*_, I woulda given you a ride on the borrow...now it's too late. _*The *** left town[/*I], and didn't even stay to fertilize the lawn.
> 
> The wifes gunna be lockin me outta the house agin. Boy have I got to come up with sumthin soon._


_

Wait... what... you saying here Willis_


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 16, 2010)

ya got me..I was hopein you'd stay to fertilize, maybe 1a the other fellas will stop by.....:rofl:


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2010)

This was me sitting on the dock in NH, Lake Armington, watchin the day go by.....just before I fell in.
There are 30 houses on this clear lake,I could see bottom at 10 feet 
Plenty of fishin and kayakin, big mountains...and lotsa really good grub...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 7, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> This was me sitting on the dock in NH, Lake Armington, watchin the day go by.....just before I fell in.
> There are 30 houses on this clear lake,I could see bottom at 10 feet
> Plenty of fishin and kayakin, big mountains...and lotsa really good grub...



Life is all about the memories we make.


 In the end...thats all we can take with us.

WAIT...is that BIG FOOT?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2010)

These horses with the big ears are everywhere....


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2010)

No trip is complete without a couple of loons .....:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 7, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> No trip is complete without a couple of loons .....:banana:



Why inspector...I didnt know you took us with you:banana:

Theres the bananna.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 12, 2010)

I wanna go back on vacation.....to see the loons, and the tall cows and the big eared donkeys.
When does winter start?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 12, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> I wanna go back on vacation.....to see the loons, and the tall cows and the big eared donkeys.
> *When does winter start?:*D



Not soon enough, seems like it's been 101 here for the last 40 days and nites. My morning showers are usually wearing off by about 9:30...cooled off last nite to a balmy 79. Oh well.....


----------

